
Study Finds the Healthiest Weight Could Be 'Overweight' - microwavecamera
https://www.sciencealert.com/the-healthiest-weight-could-actually-be-overweight-huge-study-finds
======
k__
Note: They don't mean "obese".

~~~
ksaj
If you hadn't said this, I was going to (rhetorically) ask how many people are
likely to misread this as 'obese.'

